

Business As Usual In The New Silicon Valley - davidiach
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/20/business-as-usual-in-the-new-silicon-valley/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
rwissmann
I think this is completely wrong. Just because one area - in this case, social
media - works well does not mean others do not. Stop defining yourself through
success relative to others. Yes, social media is a particular low hanging
fruit - which also implies that there is a lot more competition.

Tesla. SpaceX. Palantir. They are real, hardcore technology companies. Do
these not count? What about Uber, Airbnb and Addepar? They are also changing
they way important industries work.

There is enough disruption and technological change to offer opportunities in
many different sectors.

